# Sevenstring.org Stickers.



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll be taking orders for official sevenstring.org stickers... in the next week or so. 







Beauty and Elegance: The size is perfect for car windows, guitar cases, etc...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 9, 2007)

good idear! we need to get some more shirts in the works too


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> good idear! we need to get some more shirts in the works too



Maybe, but not for awhile. 

Buy a sticker and slap it on a black t-shirt or your favorite pink polo.


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2007)

Count me in for 3.


----------



## Leon (Oct 9, 2007)

will these be like the older stickers, with a see-thru background, or will this be an opaque background?


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

Leon said:


> will these be like the older stickers, with a see-thru background, or will this be an opaque background?




See-thru. So you only have letters after you peel off the backing. If you need a sticker with an opaque background, let me know, and I can probably get some done for you.


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 9, 2007)

hook me up with 4,please.


----------



## Leon (Oct 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> See-thru. So you only have letters after you peel off the backing. If you need a sticker with an opaque background, let me know, and I can probably get some done for you.



i was hoping for the see-thru 

but thanks!


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 9, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

Leon said:


> i was hoping for the see-thru
> 
> but thanks!




Just to be clear. The letters will be opaque, any space between letters is just empty space - no vinyl. These will be similar to the last batch of white ones that Chris had made.


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 9, 2007)

is that like white?


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> is that like white?



Opaque means....you can't see through it. The letters are white and the background is visible. If you place the white sticker on a blue background it will look like the name was written on the blue, and you will see blue in between the letters. For example the below is white on a black background. It doesn't look like a bumper sticker, which is fully opaque.


----------



## Leon (Oct 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> Just to be clear. The letters will be opaque, any space between letters is just empty space - no vinyl. These will be similar to the last batch of white ones that Chris had made.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 9, 2007)

2 please.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 9, 2007)

I got 10 dollars on my paypal, how many can I get for that price plus shipment to sweden ? (Probably nothing  )


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I got 10 dollars on my paypal, how many can I get for that price plus shipment to sweden ? (Probably nothing  )



Where's Sweden? Is that in New Jersey?


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> Where's Sweden? Is that in New Jersey?



No, that's Swedesboro.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> Where's Sweden?



a bit outside of Norway, just above Germany.


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> a bit outside of Norway, just above Germany.



I was just kidding... I love Sweden and will make sure you get a sticker or two.


----------



## Michael (Oct 9, 2007)

Put me down for 4, sir.


----------



## Randy (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll be good for 4, at least.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 10, 2007)

Im in for one.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 10, 2007)

6 to me please


----------



## Steve (Oct 10, 2007)

Great response so far.... It looks like I've reached the 50 sticker level. Please continue to let me know (via the poll) how many you want, so I can place an order next week.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 10, 2007)

2 please.


----------



## Steve (Oct 10, 2007)

Just to let you know. Once I determine the number that I'll be ordering, I'll set up a paypal address for payment, and you can specify your mailing address via paypal.


If you don't have paypal, we'll have to work something out.


----------



## Groff (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll take 2


----------



## yevetz (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't have a paypal 

What should I do?


----------



## Steve (Oct 10, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I don't have a paypal
> 
> What should I do?



We can figure something out.... Have you bought things from the U.S. before? How did you pay for it. 

I'll except a nice bottle of Russian Vodka, instead of paypal.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> We can figure something out.... Have you bought things from the U.S. before? How did you pay for it.
> 
> I'll except a nice bottle of Russian Vodka, instead of paypal.



I have better idea The bottle of Ukrainian vodka with pepper (originaly Ukrainian taste of vodka) 

Yes I already bought things fro USA (very many things ) But I pay for it just with moth money transaction or thru my frind (he have a paypal) but I can't disturb him for 6 stickers 

So we will figure out something (Vodka is good way )


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 15, 2007)

count me in for a future batch i'll probably buy an shit load as i have many places i'd like to put them. 

that said would it be acceptable to do a batch for myself at some point? because i never seem to sync up with these cool ss.org merch things, i've missed two lots of T-shirts now 

Edit: sod it, im too lazy to do that.. i'll just buy some next time


----------



## Berger (Oct 15, 2007)

Put me down for 2


----------



## Krunch (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in for 2


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 17, 2007)

2 for me if i'm not too late


----------



## XEN (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll definitely go for at least 4.


----------



## Lee (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll take three.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll take one even though I already have one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 17, 2007)

Four please!!


----------



## Drew (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in for four - just saw this.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Oct 17, 2007)

Two.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll take four white ones and I might be interested in two of the other colour you do up but I'd like to see it first.

And the sooner the better for the shirt, I would really like one.


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm working up an order for WHITE stickers. White shows up real nice on a car window, guitar case, across her lower back, etc...
I'm ordering 10 year vinyl, so they will last, thick and bright.

Looks like around $5 each, including shipping to the U.S & Canada. A little extra for shipping to Europe ( I need to find out how much it costs to send an envelope over there - Anyone know?).

Paypal Preferred...but will take money orders.

As soon as I receive the stickers, I'll start taking orders, and will ship quickly. - I MAY have the first batch on Monday, Oct 22nd.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll take on of each color if it's not too late..


----------



## Steve (Oct 18, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> I'll take on of each color if it's not too late..



Not too late, I'll begin taking orders next week.

I ordered only one color (WHITE) to keep the cost down.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Oct 18, 2007)

If it's only going to be in white then reduce my order to 1.


----------



## TripleFan (Oct 19, 2007)

I´ll take two.


----------



## Drew (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll still take a bunch - the car needs some ss.org in'.


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2007)

Got the proof sticker.
I'll start taking orders on Monday.

Chick's dig stickers... This is the actual sticker... stuck on a dirty piece of glass....just like your car windshield. 10 year vinyl, not cheap....but will last forever (or 10 years).


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2007)

OK..... I'm ready to start taking orders.

$5 USD each includes shipping to US and Canada. Please add $1 USD for International Orders to cover shipping costs. $1 covers any number of stickers requested.

Paypal Perferred: [email protected]
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/www.paypal.com 
Please include your *complete mailing address* in the Paypal comments, as well as, the total number of stickers ordering. 

PM if you need to pay via Money Order.

_All proceeds above and beyond my expenses, will be put back into sevenstring.org or to buy beer. Either way, it's a good cause._


----------



## El Caco (Oct 19, 2007)

The link is not working for me Steve.

The real Steve feels violated calling Odin Steve


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> The link is not working for me Steve.
> 
> The real Steve feels violated calling Odin Steve



Thanks, fixed... I now grant you safe voyage across all the Viking Seas.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 20, 2007)

Still not working, but I have sent payment to [email protected]

PM sent.

Thanks,
The real Steve.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Still not working, but I have sent payment to [email protected]
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> ...



Changed the link to www.paypal.com

Got your payment, will ship the stickers this week. Thx.


----------



## Lee (Oct 20, 2007)

Just sent my payment.


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 20, 2007)

Payment sent.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 20, 2007)

payment sent for 2


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 20, 2007)

payment sent for 2, I even sent with some tip.


----------

